

Exploring the Lower Depths of Terseness - galephico
http://prog21.dadgum.com/170.html

======
avmich
J is one of the underappreciated gems among programming languages. Everybody
talks about languages which are Lisp successors, but when it comes to
shortening the path from the thought to the code, J gives something to pause
and think about.

